# Encendido automático de Subwoofer de teatro en casa



## goveanav (Ene 19, 2007)

Hola, ojala alguien pueda ayudarme a armar un circuito para encender y apagar de manera automática un subwoofer activo de un teatro en casa (tc). 
Resulta que cambie mi anterior tc lg por un kewood más poderoso, el único pero es que el subwoofer se alimenta de manera independiente al tc con un cable de audio rca y su propia clavija para la corriente electrica. Tengo pensado armar una caja con un relevador que al detectar la señal proveniente del amplificador deje pasar la corriente y de esta manera encienda el subwoofer. Mi pregunta es ¿Necesito armar un circuito adicional para estabilizar la señal del amplificador y la detecte adecuadamente el relevador?
Otra cosa, ¿alguien sabe si ya existe este producto comercialmente? busque en Steren y en linea y no encontre nada parecido.


----------



## Apollo (Mar 22, 2007)

Hola goveanav:

Normalmente se utiliza uno o varios OpAmps para detectar señal de audio en la entrada del Sub woofer y activarlo.

Primero necesitarías un pre-amplificador para tener un mejor manejo de la señal de muestreo, ya que la señal natural podría ser demasiado baja y sería difícil usarla.

Las configuraciones más utilizadas son la de seguidor de voltaje y la de comparador de voltaje.
Ajustando el voltaje de referencia del circuito al nivel medio-alto de entrada, de esta manera, cuando detectes una señal por arriba de cierto valor pre-ajustado, el circuito puede encender el relevador por medio de un transistor.

Necesitarías también hacer otro circuito (timer) para evitar que se apague si en la película existe un silencio prolongado, por ejemplo ajustarlo a 1 minuto, si no hay señal de antrada en 1 minuto, el aparato desconecta el Sub-woofer.

Espero y te sea útil esta información.

Saludos al foro


----------



## goveanav (Mar 22, 2007)

Muchas gracias Apollo, creo que la solución es un poco más avanzada que mis conocimientos. Esperaba que fuera más sencillo, tendre que ir con mi radio-tecnico de confianza para que me heche la mano. Saludos.


----------



## alons17868 (Abr 9, 2011)

Yo estoy en lo mismo , alguien tiene algún plano o diagrama de como hacer esto.
Un saludo
David


----------



## balderal (Abr 17, 2016)

Yo tambien lo estoy necesitando alguien tiene algun circuito?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 17, 2016)

Mirá esto: http://sound.whsites.net/project38.htm


----------

